# FOSHAN | German Service Centre | 240m | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Foshan German Service Center - Projects - gmp Architekten


The building complex is being created in the direct proximity of these other projects already completed by gmp: the Foshan Sports Park and the Foshan Poly Centre along the Dongping River in the region of the Pearl River Delta. The staggered buildings




www.gmp.de














By solaray


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I can't believe even top quality 250m+ by top quality architecture studios aren't being covered by SSC, CTBUH, etc.

Forget about those stats by CTBUH concerning China, I really appreciate their work but they are just missing A LOT of projects even after being completed.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Isn't this 264 meters?





佛山宗德服务中心|264.05米|56层|171米|122米|落成 - 佛山建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


佛山宗德服务中心|264.05米|56层|171米|122米|落成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes but it's 240m according to GMP website. Maybe we can change de height of the thread if we find more sources...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

well that certainly makes it easy to find: German Service Center, Foshan - SkyscraperPage.com

@Khale_Xi BTW, did you find any completed buildings over 200m that we never had a thread of, that you can't create a thread of because they are completed?


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

I like the lights of this building.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these lights on the facade reminds me strongly the lights in this video


----------

